# removing jack dempsey fry from parents



## bigslik (Feb 12, 2011)

My JD's have their first spawn and I am thinking of removing the fry?
They are around 48 hours old and wiggling around in a pit the mom dug for them, is this a good time to remove them?
and when would I start feeding them BBS?

thanks


----------



## Danw (Feb 26, 2011)

i pulled my port cichlid fry at that point because my tank has some predatory beasts. but admittedly im pretty new to breeding. i would make sure you have a mature sponge filter on your rearing tank. and to feed bbs around 2 1/2-3 days after hatching i would think should be good.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

I usually leave my fry with the parents until they can eat NLS grow pellets or Hikari baby/1st bites.
Before the pellets I use crushed flakes.

The parents usually do the "dirty work"/ will eat the deformed fry for you so you don't need to wait to see which fry you'll need to cull.
They'll usually do a great job @ protecting the fry from any other fish.
I like to let nature take it's course, the survival of the fittest.
In the end you'll end up with the stronger fry/fish.

Don't be discouraged if the parents eat them, sometimes it's takes them a few times to get it right.
The parents also like to move the wigglers around, so keep an eye out for that too.

Is there any other fish in this tank?


----------

